
Show HN: Brom – Highly configurable, local auditing of HTTP transactions - bromHorse
https://github.com/22bulbs/brom
======
bromHorse
Hey HN community,

brom is a configurable CLI for recording HTTP transactions and improving
security practices, designed for use in local environments and CI tools. Since
you know your app best, you can use our rules syntax to write your own HTTP
transaction tests, and fully integrate brom into your build process. Get your
headers in order before deployment.

Check us out on

github: [https://github.com/22bulbs/brom](https://github.com/22bulbs/brom)

npm: [https://www.npmjs.com/package/brom](https://www.npmjs.com/package/brom)

productHunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/brom](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/brom)

Thanks for checking us out, and your feedback is both welcome and appreciated!

-brom

~~~
bidkat
Does this only work with a node.js backend? I was a little confused since none
of the description mentions that but the config expects a server.js value.

~~~
jgraythel
Hey, one of the contributors here. The initial target backend is Node, but in
principle the main recording mode should work fine with any backend. It just
needs to know what port to proxy to, and be told not to look for a server
file: `brom 3000 -m`. You can run a server separately at that point.

The automated portion (-a) is strictly Express.js (off by default). Thanks for
this question, I'll update the readme to be more explicit here while we
continue testing against other backends.

